# How to remove a hive from inside a D8



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

How much time do you have to get them out? A trap out sounds like the only way but if they want the machine working you wont have much time. I looked at one in an earth mover once and it would have required taking the machine apart so I told them good luck sometimes you have to WALK AWAY


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I want the D8 is there a discount if I take the bee's also?


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

First- if it says Cat on it it's squash you like a bug heavy.
My experience is with the older machines. If this is a new high drive I haven't done this.
Assuming the hive is up near the engine you will need to access it from below.

Start the machine and raise the blade as high as it will go. Support it on stands or wood cribbing. Cinder blocks have no place here. Gently lower the blade onto your supports to test them (remember squash you like a bug).

Support the belly pan (heavy steel, squash you like a bug) with a floor jack, remove the bolts around the perimeter of the bellypan. This is the spot where I would prepare for the sudden appearance of lots of bees. Lower the bellypan on the jack (it will probably fall off the jack) and drag it out from under the machine.

This is reasonably simple work. If the machine runs and the bolts all turn it should take an hour or so. Be careful, don't work alone.

Beekeeping begins here about which I cannot advise.

Bill


----------



## JRGN (Nov 27, 2011)

Your rite it is a very heavy piece of equipment, went yesterday to check it out and could not find the bees appears that they are gone, I did not see them flying around or even hear them, going back later this week with the owner and see if they are still there, wish me luck. Jr.


----------

